# Who should be takin' most of the shots?



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Marion deserves to take em' but i feel better when marbury does....

I don't know


----------



## Sunsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

I've always believed that the Suns traded Kidd because he wasn't a guy that could give you a bucket with the game on the line. Marbury can do that, and score any other time as well. He was brought in to score; if the Suns wanted a pass-first PG, they would have kept Kidd. Marion is certainly good for 20 a game, but he's just not a first option, especially on a team with a scorer like Marbury. Let Stephon shoot, as long as he doesn't get N.J.-crazy about it.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

i think it should be marion or marbarry beacuse those are there two best players.


----------

